# Horn Mtn



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We are headed out early tomorrow for an overnighter out of Pensacola. Just wondering if anybody has been out in the last day or 2 since the weather has turned better. We have the range for Nakika or Noble Globetrotter but were looking more around Horn mtn. Thank you


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Reports that I have been getting are good. We will be out there as well, maybe further to SW but in same general area. WX looks good through Sunday. Be safe. Holler at us if you need anything.

Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Was some fish at the driller SE of the double nip.


----------

